# Craig Wilson Joins Mackinac State Historic Parks as Museum Historian



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

In this new position, Wilson will be responsible for overseeing interpretation and programming at Colonial Michilimackinac and the Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse in Mackinaw City.

More...


----------

